# New Pen Blank section just launched at www.SavageWoods.com



## orovio (Apr 12, 2012)

Figured cocobolo, ziricote, Mexican ebony, granadillo, and more - see the new available blanks directly here: http://savagewoods.com/product-category/inventory/turning-blanks/pen-blanks-turning-blanks/
















Figured cocobolo, ziricote, Mexican ebony, granadillo, and more - see the new available blanks directly here: http://savagewoods.com/product-category/inventory/turning-blanks/pen-blanks-turning-blanks/

Best Regards,

Ivan Orovio
512-619-9101
www.SavageWoods.com


----------

